# Rv Storage Pad



## Lad79der (Jul 13, 2011)

I am looking at options for storing the trailer on our property. Right now, we keep it on asphalt at a storage lot. We pay 70 a month for it, but think we can save some cash by bringing it home instead. Gotta cut costs where you can...

My question is this. Do you need to keep the trailer on solid ground or anyone just park it on the grass? I had a friend with a classic car and he winterized it out on the lawn with a cover. The moisture from the ground rotted the car really quick and I dont want this to happen to the trailer.

Anyone have experience with this?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

This works great for me, no moisture problems at all.


----------



## Lad79der (Jul 13, 2011)

John- what is that? just some 3/4 modified? Do you have a vapor barrier under the stone or just plain dirt?


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Lad79der said:


> John- what is that? just some 3/4 modified? Do you have a vapor barrier under the stone or just plain dirt?


It's what we call 3/4 minus basalt. No vapor barrier I want the moisture to drain thru. Underneath the trailer stayed dry all winter. 3/4 minus means 3/4 and smaller right down to the dust particles, that's what locks it together. A vapor barrier would have kept the rain from draining and that area slopes slightly towards the house.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I have heard that the rusting comes from stuff coming up out of the ground not just moisture. Can't say how true that is.


----------



## Lad79der (Jul 13, 2011)

Traveling Tek said:


> I have heard that the rusting comes from stuff coming up out of the ground not just moisture. Can't say how true that is.


Same as I have heard and scene... Soil and Grass take a long time to dry between rain storms. So my concern is getting rust or a musty smell inside...


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Lad79der said:


> I have heard that the rusting comes from stuff coming up out of the ground not just moisture. Can't say how true that is.


Same as I have heard and scene... Soil and Grass take a long time to dry between rain storms. So my concern is getting rust or a musty smell inside...
[/quote]

back when I had to store cars outside. I would use a heavy tarp or plastic and put that down. Mind I put it on a slope as well so that water would run off. I know not everyone has a slop. My whole yard ran down hill.  I had one car this way for 5 years (parts car for the other two we drove at the time). It rolled freely when we got rid of it.


----------



## Lad79der (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Ryan.

Matt


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I store my rig at home in by backyard. I put down about 4" thick of 1" crushed limestone (base material type commonly used in this region) and compacted it down using a vibratory plate tamper. Under my wheels I use concrete pavers. It provides good stable base and drains well. I have been parking my rvs on this for about 10 years with no moisture issues or settling. I would not recommend storing an rv on grass or dirt for any extended period of time. 
I also ran 30 service to my pad to run what I want without running cords or popping breakers.
Steve


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

yeah crushed limestone works great for that. My uncle has it in his garage. packs down as tight as concrete.

sound like you have a sweet setup Steve.  I park mine at my parents on gravel with a 30 amp plug, however the gravel is weak and grass is sprouting. I am only there for a month or so at a time, but if I end up parked longer I may have to change something.


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

Soil types and construction methods vary a great deal by region. Some soils are actually corrosive and can accelerate rusting as others have noted. Principles that will work in all regions are to use a sand and gravel mixture and put about a two percent slope for the water to drain. Up to about 12% fines (soil particles so small that you cannot see the grains, silt or clay) in most cases will help bind the soil together if you want a firm surface.


----------

